# *UPDATE* from SamiraNChris on Birthday BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## SamiraNChris

Only here quick as im off home now from work so will get back on when i get back there to catch up on weekend messages etc! 

Well - i did my birthday test this morning and to my extreme surprise there was a very faint 2nd line!!!!!!!!! 

BUT im not getting to excited as it could poss be an evap but i didnt have time to do a second one before work, plus i dont think i could have peed again so i need to re-test! It came after about 5 mins so im a little :S but :D and eeeeeeek at the same time!

Has anyone else had an evap - how do I know it is?! or a chemical (i dont know what one of these are lol) 

Im itching to get home and do another one!!!!! prayyyyyyyying its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Nat0619

First of all - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake:

Really hope this is a :bfp: for you - what a perfect day to get it. When is your AF due? x


----------



## fieraentara

FX'ed for you!!!!!!!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## SamiraNChris

well my AF is usually 28/29 day cycle so due now or 2 moz really! My calendar on FF says im due in 2 days buttttt i just realised that it coz it goes by averages and last month i had a 39 day cycle strangly so it ruined my usual average cycle dates! 

im holding in my pee for later hehe!!!! i tried not hard to scream the house down this morning but im now calmed down and thinking it could be this could be that - evap, chemical, wrong, i dont know!!! 

anyone know how evaps / chemicals look, and how they happen?x


----------



## janeybaby

fingers crossed for you hun, It would be a lovely birthday present xx

where are you in your cycle, how many dpo, what test did you use, do you know the miu level of the test??


----------



## SamiraNChris

janeybaby said:


> fingers crossed for you hun, It would be a lovely birthday present xx
> 
> where are you in your cycle, how many dpo, what test did you use, do you know the miu level of the test??

it was a 10miu test, just got them off ebay but they say theyre the ones they use at docs etc! 

Im on cycle day 28, 15 DPO! plssssssss be positive again when i get home! x


----------



## LoolaBear

fingers crossed its a faint line!
Evaps tend to be grey in colour.
Happy birthday and hope its a :bfp: xx


----------



## hope4bump

happy birthday flower. hope this is your BFP :)


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG Congratulations. Happy birthday FX'd for you, I have only ttc for one month and so have never had an evap or chem preg... Hopeful for you! XOX


----------



## Nat0619

I don't know about evaps at all sorry, just know they are something to do with there being a second line but its maybe greyish in colour rather than pink/blue. Something like that.

Re chemical, I think this is when you do actually conceive but have a very early mc, around the time your AF was due. So women who don't test would never know but may have an AF that is a few days late. But due to lots of women now testing before their AF is due, they can pick up these and get an early :bfp: but they then get their AF on time or a little late and the pregnancy is lost.

x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thanks to you all!!!!! well this is the first month that I have actually done everything poss to catch the egg, before i used to just log my periods and use the prediction ovulation on FF, and since joining BNB ive done the OPK tests, temps etc and got hopefully it has helped!!!! im trying so hard not to be excited as I dont want to feel super bummed if its not a positive !xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Nat0619 said:


> I don't know about evaps at all sorry, just know they are something to do with there being a second line but its maybe greyish in colour rather than pink/blue. Something like that.
> 
> Re chemical, I think this is when you do actually conceive but have a very early mc, around the time your AF was due. So women who don't test would never know but may have an AF that is a few days late. But due to lots of women now testing before their AF is due, they can pick up these and get an early :bfp: but they then get their AF on time or a little late and the pregnancy is lost.
> 
> x

ahh thanks hun! i didnt know about colours, il check this next time if one shows xx


----------



## Nat0619

Do let us know later on :thumbup:


----------



## SamiraNChris

I will do! im getting excited, i cant wait to tell my mum if it is the case! will tell her at xmas! will get a baby grow which says i love my nan and wrap it for her LOL! she will go mad! shes desperate to be a nan lol x


----------



## mrsessex

Hey! Just poppin on quick :)

I had 2 evaps in September, but the line came up within a minute was ghost like grey in colour and colourless.

Try a first response if your not sure! 

Fingers crossed :dance: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

FXd Samira!!! Can't wait to see what happens tonight!!! :kiss:


----------



## SamiraNChris

mrsessex said:


> Hey! Just poppin on quick :)
> 
> I had 2 evaps in September, but the line came up within a minute was ghost like grey in colour and colourless.
> 
> Try a first response if your not sure!
> 
> Fingers crossed :dance: xx

thanks hun! ok il take another one and make sure the line is pink!!!! oooooh hope it isssss! x


----------



## bettinaboop

Happy Birthday hun - hope the b'day fairy has been kind and it is your :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hxxxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Happy Birthday :)

Praying its a BFP for you xx


----------



## mummyvikki

Any news on your test hun??xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy!! well I did another one yday and.....the same!! sooo i did another one this morning...and the same again!!!! just a v faint pinky line! took about 4/5 mins to show! i dont understand it!!!!

Ive been talking to my best mate who has abouts 2 months left till she drops and she said to do a digi one as you cant evap on that so im going to get one when i get a chance! 

I hope sooooooooooooo bad its a positive! the best birthday present ive ever got, well its up there with my sex on legs car LOL! just kidding! 

so funny i cant stop talking about it with my mate were both so excited - shes having a boy so she was like ooooh what if you have a girl they might be BF and GF LOOOOL! love her! im just praying its true now! id be super super gutted if it isnt!!!!!

my fella is being more realistic than me - i said why dont you seem happy and he said he doesnt want to get excited till he know for 100% sure that I am - wish i could be like that!!!!!!!!! :wacko: xx

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!! haha! xx


----------



## firstbaby25

Good luck... I think you will be fine. This is my first month ttc and i'm buying a first response so i can test on a friday instead of a sunday... Sounds like you are to me :) xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

I really hope so!!!!!!!!! good luck to you too!!!! :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## hope4bump

SamiraNChris, you sound pregnant to me, three faint positives, whats the chances that they are all evaps. I dont think so, good luck and let us know


----------



## janeybaby

SamiraNChris said:


> janeybaby said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for you hun, It would be a lovely birthday present xx
> 
> where are you in your cycle, how many dpo, what test did you use, do you know the miu level of the test??
> 
> it was a 10miu test, just got them off ebay but they say theyre the ones they use at docs etc!
> 
> Im on cycle day 28, 15 DPO! plssssssss be positive again when i get home! xClick to expand...

Its all sounding good to me :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeek frigging hope so - little scared i keep having little tummy twinges :S

going to get a first response digi when i get a chance to go out from work at lunch or something! i just wana see something that makes it simple 

PREGENANT - not really light pink lines from a dirt cheap test!!! arrrrrghhhhhhhh! frustrating! xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hehe... I'm laughing cos I know how you feel, we buy the cheap ones and then don't believe the results :rofl:
good luck at lunchtime.... & keep the wee in till then :lol:
xx


----------



## MrsMatt

oooh hope this is the BFP proper for you!

Let us all know when you've done digi test!


----------



## BeesBella

FXed for you !!!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

MrsMatt said:


> oooh hope this is the BFP proper for you!
> 
> Let us all know when you've done digi test!

eeeek i will do!!!! slightly scared! i dont wana do the test incase it is a neg!! xx


----------



## BBonBoard

sounds like your pregnant, my fingers are crossed for you. Good Luck with the digi.


----------



## jacks mummy

Good luck fingers crossed for u!!! I'm going to stalk u now till u get that 'pregnant' digi result (which I think u will get bk the looks of things) good luck again xxxxx


----------



## Lashes85

jacks mummy said:


> Good luck fingers crossed for u!!! I'm going to stalk u now till u get that 'pregnant' digi result (which I think u will get bk the looks of things) good luck again xxxxx

Haha ^^^

Im going to stalk you too hehe :D
It all sounds good to me, whoop whoop :) xx


----------



## mrsessex

How exciting!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

mrsessex said:


> How exciting!!!!!
> 
> :dance:

i know! im crapping myself though! i dont want it to show a negative! scared LOL! someone has just messaged me saying that the digis arnt v sensitive so should wait a little longer to do a digi one?!! ohhhhhhh i dont know!!!!! i cant concentrate at work at all! all i think about is how too good to be true this is if its real! x


----------



## mrsessex

I think you should get a first response test. Forget the digi. fr will read 6 days before period due xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

mrsessex said:


> I think you should get a first response test. Forget the digi. fr will read 6 days before period due xxxx

ditto :)


----------



## loolindley

How exciting!!!!!!!!! Id agree with the other ladies and say that a first response is better than a digi for an early result! FX for you hun. x


----------



## SamiraNChris

OK il do that then! eeeek! ive got one of them at home too but was saving it for when i know 100% and we can have our pic taken with it hahaha! but il get a digi one for that and use my first response one at home...or is it clear blue!!!!!!!! it might be clearblue actually! ooooohhh i dont know! is clearblue as good as FRER? x


----------



## Laurab

How exciting hun! My fingers are crossed for you!!! :thumbup: I really hope its the BFP that you deserve!!


----------



## Hays :)

hehe how exciting, hurry up and bloody do it!!! :)


----------



## loolindley

first response are 6 days before your AF is due, clear blue are 4 days before. x


----------



## windswept

Hey Missus

Congratulations - you sound like me a month ago!!! I recommend you avoid the digi ones and the blue dye ones until after AF is definitely late - FRER or Superdrug pink dye ones are by far the best.

I got 4 positives on pink and then did a digital for it to say 'not pregnant', which was like a slap in the face!

Good luck!!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

hahahaha im going to! have to wait till lunch at work! my mate whos 7 months pregs is getting rele excited so shes meeting me at lunch to get them! duna where im gona pee on it though! i need to take a pot with me and go to tesco toilets or summit hahaha classy! 

so il be off soon - will let you know when i get back!!!! hope its a pos!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Butterfly24

eeee fingers crossed will be waiting ....


----------



## amoreamy

Good luck lovely..... it sounds good to me!! Can't wait to find out! Haha! :) :) :)

Lots and lots of :dust:!


----------



## foxy roxy

:dust:Good Luck hun,


----------



## jacks mummy

Oooh its too much to take :haha: I'm so excited! But this is why I love this site, everyone is so supportive and we don't actually no each other but its so nice to have a website with like minded ppl that are all as crazy as each other :haha: fx for u hun!! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah i agree with jacks mummy!!! Im stalking you dying to know the result xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

You can get a first response superdrug own one that someone mentioned on here that says that it picks up HcG 4 days before af is due (currently they are £6 for 2) - i'm that excited that i nearly bought mine for next friday today :) hope this one sticks for you :) proof that ttc is not too stressful to make a baby after all... Sending PMA and thoughts your way.... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## wantingagirl

are you not done yet? :rofl:


----------



## Hayley xx

I've just gatecrashed this thread and the suspense is killing me :haha: Keep having to re visit it


----------



## Gemmamumof2

im the same keep checking!!


----------



## wantingagirl

yep me too.... is she paranoid now we all know she needs to POAS :haha:


----------



## jacks mummy

Me too I keep checking!! I just hope it is bfp cos I can imagine if it came bk bfn she will be gutted! Xx


----------



## Hayley xx

I hope it is too and it's not even happening to me. Looks promising though! x


----------



## wantingagirl

yes FX hun :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby25

Where has she gone? I'm off out soon and dying to know! Aha! I think it looks good for her, heard that false positive's are extremely rare :) XOX


----------



## Mummylou23

any news hun


----------



## Hays :)

Hurry up


----------



## SamiraNChris

hahahahaha you girls do crack me up!!!!!!!!!!! OK the results are here!!!!!!!!!! il start with our little story!!!

Met up with one of my best mates natalie...whos 7 months pregs now and HUGE! we went to superdrug - i got 2 pack superdrug own ones and a clearblue digital just incase so I can do that one for mine and OH's YAYYY picture!!!

Took them to the counter and the woman there was giving natalie the funniest looks as if to say ermmmmmmmmmmmmm isnt it a bit obvious that your pregs!!!! so she had to break the staring and shouted "its not for meeee"! 

Then we were going to go to the pub to nip to the loos, pee in a plastic cup (which she was meant to be bringing) and have a drink (non-alky) while we wait. She forgot the cup, so we go to wilkinsons to buy some plastic cups..........she then says VERY loud at the counter, oooooooohhhh this is the cup that your going to find out your a mummy innnnn!!!! whooof goes the burning face hahaha! i was feeling sick and she was peeing her pants with excitment! 

sooooo we go to the loos, i pee in the cup, dip the stick for 10 seconds, then pop it back in the box and pass it to her under the door while get myself sorted, zip up etc! we waited in the loo for 2 mins and then she looked, showed me then we started screaming the loo down

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I cant actually believe it!!!! im gobsmacked and so is the OH!!!! so crazy!!! how am i going to work for the rest of today! how am i not going to tell my mum till xmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


oh heres my pic xx

https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3815/21580672.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my chart which now has green bits eeeeeeeeek! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## quail

yayyy congrats.xxx


----------



## LadyRoy

YAY!!!! I have just read all 7 pages of this and was sooooo hoping you had got your :bp:!!!

Congrats - H&H 9 months - see you in the pregnancy forums xxxx


----------



## Butterfly24

ahhhhhhhhhh thats brilliant congrats congrats congrats!!!:hug:

you had us all on cliff hanger there then!?!?! :dance:

really do wish you the best and a H&H 9months

eeekkkKK! :happydance:

:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## windswept

Yipee! It is the single most incredible feeling in the whole wide world! You can spend the rest of today working out due dates, when your trimesters end, etc... I'm so happy for you!

But, on the downside - please don't underestimate how much time drags between this moment and the dating scan... It's driving me bonkers and I only have 23 days left (doesn't help that they put my dates back).

Enjoy every moment though!! Cx


----------



## Hayley xx

Oh my God, so excited for you. You've made my day lol . Big huge congrats and H&H 9 months xx


----------



## amoreamy

Woo hoooo!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I love the story!!! Haha! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance:


----------



## SamiraNChris

LadyRoy said:


> YAY!!!! I have just read all 7 pages of this and was sooooo hoping you had got your :bp:!!!
> 
> Congrats - H&H 9 months - see you in the pregnancy forums xxxx

awww thanks hunni!!!! im so excited! my best mate is on the 3rd tri now so got lots of experience and advice to come my way!!! i dont think il move to the 1st tri yet, wait till i get doc confirmation etc! plus il miss all you lot!!!!!!!!!!! il still come over hehe x


----------



## mrsessex

OMG!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance:

Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HAPPY for you both!!!

This gives everyone hope that against ALL odds you CAN become pregnant!!

WOWOWOWOWOW!

:D :D :D

:dance: :dance:


----------



## firstbaby25

OMG congratulations... Have I seen on another thread or this one (because I am totally addicted) that your bf has sperm problems... There is hope you see for others! BFP's happen for everyone! Congratulations! Wishing you the VERY best in the next 9 months! :) XOX


----------



## Ouverture

I just read all 7 pages too and what a great thread this is! ! ! 
MANY many congrats momma! ! ! !


----------



## SamiraNChris

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! im pissing my pants hahahahahaha!!!!!!!! i dont know weather to cry, scream, be scared!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek!!!!! my face is sooo red and it wont go down! 

sorry to keep you waiting!!!! and thank you all for being so happy for me! i love BNB! 

Plus goes to show there is hope! me and my OH were told by docs that our chances were so slim coz of his spermies being 96% abnormal and a ridiculous sperm count, but we got through it, did the vitamins, OPK's and BBT not to mention lots of :sex: and hopefully my little bean sticks in there! i need to do my tickers, i dont even know where to start! 

Il start up a blog thread too for my journey of starting to be a mum so you know what to expect! il wait till i get hime to do that though, need to try and do something at work today! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek x


----------



## SamiraNChris

PS gail and ruby can shove it! they were both wrong hahaha! close i guess but still wrong  x


----------



## LoolaBear

yay :dance: :dance: :dance:
congratulations on your :bfp: hun! well chuffed for you xxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

OK so doctors is booked for the 22ND at 7.30pm - ages to wait but oh well!!! its done and now i have to wait!!! eeeeeeeeeeek! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I shall be looking out for your blog hun, congrats!!!

Gail, sandra, ruby blah blah blah all wrong for me too


----------



## Anne24

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy congratulations hun do happy for you


----------



## gem1985x

Congrats !!!!! How many dpo are you? 15? Im 9 atm ! x


----------



## NatandChris

HEHEHEHEHE Im stalking you samira!! that was the best lunch time ever!!!! io love you and ur lil bean, sorry for embarrasing you tehe eeeek i cant work either and my lil man is kicking with delight :D xxxxx


----------



## Hays :)

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

what a wicked birthday pressie!! congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

OMFG CONGRATS!

:Dxxxxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Gem1985: I was 14 DPO yesterday when I found out! I did 2 of those cheapy ebay strip tests then did another one this morning and then the superdrug one on the pic! 

Nat hahahaha i love you!!!!!!!! This is my bestie nat the one who introduced me to this site! She had a gorgeous little boy on his way for the new year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations, brilliant news.:happydance:

I have been stalking this thread and couldnt wait for the BFP!!

Enjoy your pregnancy.:flower: xxx


----------



## millianaire

congratulations x


----------



## SamiraNChris

ToxicFox92 said:


> OMFG CONGRATS!
> 
> :Dxxxxxxx

Thank hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was your signture pic that gave me the luck i bet  

I need to change all my signature now! do you rex you could do me a changed one if your still doing that piccy thread! 

Similar to the one ive got on here but

I Got My Birthday BFP - 15 Nov 2010!! 

Im so excited!!! wheres babyhopes, shes not been on! think she had a pos the other day! x


----------



## NatandChris

hahah fanks, i put a thread in third tri but no one replied haha it was like getting my BFP all over again!! i wish you alll the best of luck on getting yours baby dust to you all :D now for samira to get as fat as me tehehe i want another hug!! hehe xxxx


----------



## Braven05

Yayyyy!!! SO happy for you! Congratulations! Hope you have a very very Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Yayyy!


----------



## Toots3495

Congratulations:happydance: I hope you have a fabulously happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## NatandChris

and i do love ur signature i want one with my lil mans face on it hehe with obv due 20th Jan 2011 OMG samira have you worked out due date yet?! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

no i havent !!! gimme sites to get tickers hehehe!!! fuck me is this real! mentallll! xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

SamiraNChris said:


> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG CONGRATS!
> 
> :Dxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was your signture pic that gave me the luck i bet
> 
> I need to change all my signature now! do you rex you could do me a changed one if your still doing that piccy thread!
> 
> Similar to the one ive got on here but
> 
> I Got My Birthday BFP - 15 Nov 2010!!
> 
> Im so excited!!! wheres babyhopes, shes not been on! think she had a pos the other day! xClick to expand...

i'll change it for you in a bit sweetie!!! :D i'm so happy for you.
i read it, and actualyl shouted "YESSSSSSSSS!!!" haha

biiiig hugs!! xx
hopefully i can join you tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## SamiraNChris

ToxicFox92 said:


> SamiraNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToxicFox92 said:
> 
> 
> OMFG CONGRATS!
> 
> :Dxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank hun!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was your signture pic that gave me the luck i bet
> 
> I need to change all my signature now! do you rex you could do me a changed one if your still doing that piccy thread!
> 
> Similar to the one ive got on here but
> 
> I Got My Birthday BFP - 15 Nov 2010!!
> 
> Im so excited!!! wheres babyhopes, shes not been on! think she had a pos the other day! xClick to expand...
> 
> i'll change it for you in a bit sweetie!!! :D i'm so happy for you.
> i read it, and actualyl shouted "YESSSSSSSSS!!!" haha
> 
> biiiig hugs!! xx
> hopefully i can join you tomorrow :kiss:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you too!!!! lots and lots of :dust:!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mommytoTandE

Congrats hun!! That is a beautiful test! Welcome to First Tri!!!! It is so hard not sharing the news. I just told our parents when we hit 10 weeks. It is sooo hard to not share to the world. Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!! xx


----------



## Impatient TTC

Wow congrats!!!:happydance: Had us all on the edge of our seats!!! Is very good to know that even if it doesn't happen after a fair few months, doesn't mean it WON'T happen. Any tips? Anything you did differently this month? And did you think a few days ago that you were pg or not? Just trying to work out whether my twinges are pg or AF!

Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

Impatient TTC said:


> Wow congrats!!!:happydance: Had us all on the edge of our seats!!! Is very good to know that even if it doesn't happen after a fair few months, doesn't mean it WON'T happen. Any tips? Anything you did differently this month? And did you think a few days ago that you were pg or not? Just trying to work out whether my twinges are pg or AF!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!!

well ive been TTC for over a year but that was literally me being off the pill, logging my AF and using the FF app to predict my ovulation! ive been TTC hard at it for 1 month and it worked! I did my BBT's, OPKs and had :sex: a lot esp around the fertile window and it worked! 

oh and i took multivitamins, folic acid and evening primrose oi, and my OH took selenium, zinc and multivits (he had terrible swimmers, we were told we wouldnt conceive easily for a long time!!) and it seemed to of worked!!! i put it all down to BNB, if it wasnt for all you girls i wouldnt know about temping, opks, all the things we should do so a massive thnk you to everyone!!!! 

your all amazing and i hope you will all get your BFP's soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## hill23

SamiraNChris said:


> hahahahaha you girls do crack me up!!!!!!!!!!! OK the results are here!!!!!!!!!! il start with our little story!!!
> 
> Met up with one of my best mates natalie...whos 7 months pregs now and HUGE! we went to superdrug - i got 2 pack superdrug own ones and a clearblue digital just incase so I can do that one for mine and OH's YAYYY picture!!!
> 
> Took them to the counter and the woman there was giving natalie the funniest looks as if to say ermmmmmmmmmmmmm isnt it a bit obvious that your pregs!!!! so she had to break the staring and shouted "its not for meeee"!
> 
> Then we were going to go to the pub to nip to the loos, pee in a plastic cup (which she was meant to be bringing) and have a drink (non-alky) while we wait. She forgot the cup, so we go to wilkinsons to buy some plastic cups..........she then says VERY loud at the counter, oooooooohhhh this is the cup that your going to find out your a mummy innnnn!!!! whooof goes the burning face hahaha! i was feeling sick and she was peeing her pants with excitment!
> 
> sooooo we go to the loos, i pee in the cup, dip the stick for 10 seconds, then pop it back in the box and pass it to her under the door while get myself sorted, zip up etc! we waited in the loo for 2 mins and then she looked, showed me then we started screaming the loo down
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I cant actually believe it!!!! im gobsmacked and so is the OH!!!! so crazy!!! how am i going to work for the rest of today! how am i not going to tell my mum till xmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> oh heres my pic xx
> 
> https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3815/21580672.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and my chart which now has green bits eeeeeeeeek!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## elliot

Massive congrats to Samira for a beautiful BFP!!! So well-deserved girl! Hope you have a wonderul pregnancy!


----------



## mrsessex

The *BIG* question


Do you *feel* pregnant? :haha:

I never 'felt' pregnant at all until bout 4 weeks!

Do you??!
xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes huge congrats!!! I went to pick my little boy up from school and came back to ur :bfp: I'm really happy for u!! Xx


----------



## hope4bump

Congratulations. I am well happy for you


----------



## SamiraNChris

mrsessex said:


> The *BIG* question
> 
> 
> Do you *feel* pregnant? :haha:
> 
> I never 'felt' pregnant at all until bout 4 weeks!
> 
> Do you??!
> xxx

I dont know!!! not really! the only thing that i do have is friggin sort boobies! im not wearing a bra today coz they were so sore but ive found that was a massive mistake as when i run up n down the stairs at work they jig up n down and that hurts more!!!!!!!! 

Im a bit :S:S:S as i have cramping in my tummy but my friend has told me this could be implantation so i hope it is!!! :wacko:


----------



## SamiraNChris

thank youuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! wooooooppppp! x


----------



## mrsessex

Oh yes sore boobies :haha: thats normal dont worry.

Cramping like period about to start etc is really normal so dont worry there also. Its the womb stretching and making bean comfy

:hug:


----------



## WinterSong4

SamiraNchris!!! YYYYAAAAYYY!!!!! There is hope for me if you were able to get preggo!! My DH has sad swimmers too lol. I am soo excited for you!! CONGRATS!!! Hope its a perm sticky!


----------



## WinterSong4

Oh and, silly question but, I thought in order to get a positive test and signs of pregnancy was if the egg has already implanted??


----------



## SamiraNChris

I really dont know!! im hoping that the tummy "uncomfort" is just that I had a HUGE curry last night and i need a big poo!!!! LOOOOL x


----------



## NatandChris

yeah but its after implantation that you get all stretchie and u get the cramping, basically once your preg ur uterus stretches etc all due to implantation eeek xxxx


----------



## mrsessex

Yes egg will have implanted for sure :) cant get hcg from anywhere else 

Any cramps are uterine stretches etc etc

:dance:


----------



## butterflydebs

I have just read all 11 pages amazing, congratulations xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ooooooh i hope thats what they are!!!! il get onto tickers and my blog etc in a bit! just gona TRY do something at work!!!!!!! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! nat are you online 2 nite? may need your help for tickers n that! x


----------



## WinterSong4

Neither of your predictions were right lol. But, at least Ruby was close! Now, we will just see if its a girl or boy later down the road :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats hun! Happy Birthday!


----------



## SamiraNChris

yea i got a long old wait now!!! docs on the 22nd then i guess its midwife appt then book in scan eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!! how surreal is this!!!!! xx


----------



## BobDog

SO many congratulation to you both. i look forward to following your story


would you mind sprinkling some of that baby dust over my way? could use some tried tested and proven dust that works! 

congrats again. :D


----------



## SamiraNChris

jenbrem said:


> SO many congratulation to you both. i look forward to following your story
> 
> 
> would you mind sprinkling some of that baby dust over my way? could use some tried tested and proven dust that works!
> 
> congrats again. :D

thank you!!! and here it is :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BobDog

aww thank you :D

will raise a glass for you for a happy healthy pregnancy and a healthy bouncing baby for you.

:D

xx


----------



## janeybaby

Congrats hun, so pleased for you both xxx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations :D

That's wonderful news xx


----------



## ncmommy

What wonderful news! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## mummyvikki

Congratulations 
& wot a lovley birthday suprise 
Hope you have a happy & healthy 9months 
wishing you all the best :)
xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Huge congratulations to you both! :hug:


----------



## NellyO

What a wonderful few pages with a really happy ending, you had me hooked!!
Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## bettinaboop

OMG - HUGE congratulations hun :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: really pleased for you - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxx


----------



## tl682

Samira -- Congrats!! Keep us updated.


----------



## LKF

Congrats!!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeay, just read this in work and shouted yyeeeessss at my desk & everyone stared... Oops :blush:
big congrats to you 

Xxx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congratulations to you both :happydance:


----------



## MrsMatt

Hurrah!!!! Well done fellow Bournemouth Bird ;)

Wonderful news congrats to you and Chris xxxxx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!! do you like my signiture  

we still cant believe it! i did another test with the OH when I got home and the line was darker and came up quicker so its def there!!! eeeeeeeeek!!!!! im a bit daunted to go over to the 1st tri yet so i think il stick here for a bit longer where im confy hehe!!! 

ive decided to tell my mum, i did think to tell her on xmas day but 1. i domnt think i can hold it in for that long and 2. I really want to tell her as she will be amazing support and will read up on things / find out info more than i would!!!! so im going to shop around on my lunch breaks tomorrow to find a I love my nan babygrow and wrap it for her!!hehe! shes going be over the moon! 

chris told his dad today and he cried bless him heheh! chris said "ive got something to tell you, your going to be a grandad LOL" he said he couldnt hold it in bless him! but the MIL doesnt know yet so will wait on that one for a bit longer!!!! 

I started my blog at work today and forgot to send it home to finish soooo i will finish the start ( if that makes sense) tomorrow and get it on here!! look forward to sharing my journe with you all! 

i dont feel any diff at the mo other than my sore tits, the tummy ache has gone which is nice! i feel hungry even though ive just eaten a HUGE portion of spag bol but maybe thats just me being a piggy!!!!!! so yea, that all for now! exciting stuff, how im going to sleep 2 nite i dont know! i have all these things going on in my head, is it bad to lay on my tummy?! how much sleep do i need?! should i have sex this early?!! arrrrgh!!!! 

anyway enough of that for now!!! hope everyone is well and has a good night! il be on in the morning :D xxxx


----------



## Lea8198

Wow, massive congratulations!!!!!!!! I have had 2 faint lines now (i have added pics in a thread). Were they like yours? How exciting for you! x


----------



## SamiraNChris

Lea8198 said:


> Wow, massive congratulations!!!!!!!! I have had 2 faint lines now (i have added pics in a thread). Were they like yours? How exciting for you! x

heyy yea i saw them and commented! you definately should test again 2 moz pref first P.P of the morning! i didnt do mine with first pee, i forgot as was in zombie mode still, how i manage to remember my BBT i dont kno! i kinda just grab it and shove it in my mouth and lay there half dead waiting for a beep lol xx


----------



## KellyW1977

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you! Big fat mahoosive congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WinterSong4

SamiraNchris, I think you meant to put July 2011 lol. Unless you plan on traveling back in time!!:haha::flower::hugs:

Congrats on your BFP! What exactly made you test?


----------



## Buster1

Congrats!!!! This was so cool. It was like watching a movie with a great happy ending!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## BBonBoard

Yay, congratulations.


----------



## SamiraNChris

WinterSong4 said:


> SamiraNchris, I think you meant to put July 2011 lol. Unless you plan on traveling back in time!!:haha::flower::hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! What exactly made you test?

HAHAhAHAHAHAHAH what a dick!! thank you!!!!!!!! hahahah made me chuckle! i was too excited hehe! 

Well my AF was due 2 days after my birthday and I though how amazing would it be if i found out i was pregs on my birthday so tested 2 days before - i seriously did not expect it to happen! i thought our chances of babies were out the window but it happened! :happydance::baby:

Praying now that my ickle bean sticks!!! my friend said she had a scan at 8 weeks had to pay 50 for it so i think i may do that for peace of mind! 8 weeks seems like a loooon time to wait for my scan, 4 weeks is much better lol x


----------



## SamiraNChris

WinterSong4 said:


> SamiraNchris, I think you meant to put July 2011 lol. Unless you plan on traveling back in time!!:haha::flower::hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! What exactly made you test?

i changed it hehehe!


----------



## firstbaby25

Be careful though... My friend had a scan at 6 w 4 d after suffering losses and ttc... They told her they couldn't hear a heartbeat and she shit herself, naturallly, and it turns out they can't hear the heartbeat very well before 7 weeks so you may not be able to get one like... You are due the day before my birthday :) yessssssssssssss. He/she will be a Leo (the LION!!) Congratulations again. I bet this is an entirely different ball game to the 2ww!! Good luck :)

I'm testing 2 days before af this cycle and also using the superdrug's own brand :) hopefully they work!


----------



## SamiraNChris

firstbaby25 said:


> Be careful though... My friend had a scan at 6 w 4 d after suffering losses and ttc... They told her they couldn't hear a heartbeat and she shit herself, naturallly, and it turns out they can't hear the heartbeat very well before 7 weeks so you may not be able to get one like... You are due the day before my birthday :) yessssssssssssss. He/she will be a Leo (the LION!!) Congratulations again. I bet this is an entirely different ball game to the 2ww!! Good luck :)
> 
> I'm testing 2 days before af this cycle and also using the superdrug's own brand :) hopefully they work!

ooooh ok thanks for this! thats a good point! well il look into it anyways and see - not sure if i want to be spend that much money anyways, could go on baby stuff hehe!!! although most mine wont be new - my friend got all her stuff 2nd hand and its all amazing but spend half the money!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Hey girlies!!! I finally posted my blog!!!heres the link! please feel free to stalk it :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...egnancy-journey-thread-eeeek.html#post7794204


----------



## firstbaby25

you haven't changed your family status :) 
you are still TTC :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

firstbaby25 said:


> you haven't changed your family status :)
> you are still TTC :)

hehe il do that now! thanks! i was just fiddling with my signature for ages! hard to fit everything in!!! Xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

ok all changed!! i think my blog has got mored from this forum to a blog forum so you will have to subscribe to it or look at it from the link on my signature :) xx


----------



## baby05

Congrats on your pregnancy!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

congratualtions :kiss:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats! xxx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## cla

Omg Hun congrats xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------

